# Fluorite Black Sand-PH?



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

Does this stuff affect the PH or any parameters of the tank?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No, it shouldn't.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It appears to be inert, so it shouldn't affect the water.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It is pH neutral and won't leach nutrients into the water column.


----------



## fastang80 (May 7, 2008)

I've used Flourite since day 1 and my PH has never changed as well as all the other water parameters. Hope this information helps.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

I've been using the Flourite black sand for almost two months now and haven't noticed any effects to pH or neuts in the water.


----------

